# Strange looking rectum?



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I brought home a boer/dairy cross, appears to be at least 4 looking at her teeth, and looking very wormy and down on supplements and weight. She has a 7 week old buckling that weighs 36 pounds. Her rectum is red and swollen all the way around, almost like it is prolapsed abit, or hemorroids? I can only liken it to a guy's goat that I treated once that was bloated and straining horribly. Her poops are normal and she doesn't strain, but it looks like this all the time. I have wormed her and given her supplemental 'cocktails'. I just have never seen this. Any ideas?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

If you can get a picture it would help everyone here alot.

What did you worm her with? and what supplemental cocktails did you give her?


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I am without a cable for my camera at this time, but will try to get a picture soon. To cover all the bases I dewormed with herbal, safeguard, and ivermectin. Supplemented the next day with iron, selenium, vit E & B, Calcium with D and she has loose minerals and baking soda. And gave a dose of CD&T. We've only had her 5 days, but can tell she is starting to put weight on. 
She is not keen on being handled and does NOT like the dogs. Makes me wonder what past lives she has had...


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Goats can go ferel very quickly if not alot of human contact but will warm up to you if patient. Mine love treats like animal crackers, grapes, apple slices, stale crackers or rolls.

Sounds like your on the right track with her as far as everything else goes. Hard to say about her rectum without a picture but if you think it is like a hemroid you can put a little prep H on her. If a small prolapse make sure it stays clean, maybe a little vaseline on it or Prep. H may help that too.
Wondering if it could be a cyst or something like that?


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Finally got the camera! Here is a picture of her rectum. The crust in her hair is from the drainage that is the tan colored stuff on the skin around the rectum. I am so puzzled by this. There is a faint odor, probably from the draiage. She does not seem to be in pain when she goes, but when I lifted up he tail to take the pictures she made the most horrible calls. Makes me wonder what as happened to this poor girl.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, poor thing! That looks _sore_.

Sue


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I would keep her away from other goats I had, until it was straightened up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You need to wear latex or nytril gloves when you handle this goat, in case it is Orf, also known as Sore Mouth, which can affect either end of the digestive tract. It IS contagious to humans.

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dvrd/orf_virus/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to say this gently.... I know it's hard to resist rescuing animals, but this goat should NEVER have been brought to your farm.

Quarantine her and test her for CAE, too.
www.biotracking.com has those instructions.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Oh dear  Poor goaty goat. No advice - Heed alice's wise words, glove up : /


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I'm going to say this gently.... I know it's hard to resist rescuing animals, but this goat should NEVER have been brought to your farm.
> 
> Quarantine her and test her for CAE, too.
> www.biotracking.com has those instructions.


I saw she was in rough shape, but never thought to lift her tail and check there. Lesson learned. I took her and another goat, both with healthy looking kids. They are all quarantined in a separate building from my little herd. Got her in the stand today to draw blood and what did I find but an open abcess on her left side behind the ribs. Great...Cheesy...Now I'm wondering why I brought her home at all...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

oh, no.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link Alice. Per the CDC "Particular breeds (e.g. Boer goats) may be especially susceptible and have severe infections." Uhg, she's 1/2 boer.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I have seen goats with melanoma of the rectum look just like that.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

My first thought was cancer also..if you can I think it is time for a vet..if nothing else just to be sure what you are dealing with. So sorry and good luck! bee


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you know the outcome of the rectal melanoma? Hopefully my vet is willing to look at her, he hasn't done farm animals in ages and the one vet in the area that says she is a goat vet isn't smart enough to diagnose a flea.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is a thread on a vulva melanoma GRAPHIC

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8811


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Lasergrl-WOW! Thanks for the thread! will mention this to the vet.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

That could be staph on her anus. I've seen it on quite a few Boer goat's butts. That is treated by cleaning with chlorhexadine. I'd be more concerned about the abcess. Have the pus tested for CL.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Vet tomorrow, but we are treating with chlorhexadine and sulfa to see if there is an improvement, and culturing the abcess along with testing. I can draw blood off the most difficult human, but couldn't get blood from a goat!!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~grinz~ It takes practice. It took me a while to learn how to get a goat's blood drawn!


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Went to the vet today. Told him what I learned here. With his many years of experience, he is confident it is a rectal infection and told us to keep doing the chlorhexadine and sulfa. Said to give her a month to see if it improves. As for the abcess, it has changed since I found and cleaned it (perhaps its not CL-one can only hope!!). His lab does not culture abcess drainage, so we are awaiting PAV LAb results. Interesting point-his lab would have sent blood 'to a lab in Texas' and charged $50 just for the CL testing. Bet thats the same PAV Lab that I sent the blood to and am getting three tests done per sample for $15!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Well, I hope it clears up for her, poor girl, she just must be miserable! I was wondering what the vet would say today. Good luck on the results. Glad you got a better deal than your vet offered!!!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Ford, my vet would charge $35.00 to send off blood to our LOCAL lab (I am wondering if it is the same lab, it's in College Station and part of Texas A&M) for tests. My eyes just rolled.

I hope your girl clears right up and it is nothing worse than a nice, normal, treatable infection.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the thoughts, will keep ya posted!


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Just after a few days of Sulfa and cleaning, it is actually looking better! Time will tell...


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

oh glad to hear this, keep up the good work!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Good! Then it must not be melanoma


----------

